# Sex BGJD



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

I have these 3 JD in a 125. I was hopeing 2 of them was females. Right now Im undecided. I know defiently one of them is a male. (And a nice one). They are about 4 inches long and the pearl scale male is probably going on 5 inches. thanks


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Upon looking at these photos... It seems to me like you may have 3 males... Let's see what everyone else has to say.


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I have to agree, those are 3 males.


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

Thats what I was afraid of. Well I guess I'll be getting rid of two of them soon and keep the pearl scale. I have 3 in a different tank that I know are females. Just hoping I was wrong.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi steve617,

Based on the pictures, I would concur on three males.

However, I wanted to ask: Is there a difference between the "pearl scale" JD and a EBJD? And if so, what are the line breeding differences?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

The pearl scale is actually just a BGJD. I really don't know on the line breeding of the 8 I bought from the breeder I had 2 of the 8 that had the pearl scale. I did have a couple people say they had seen blue JD with the pearl scale. He is defiently not a blue JD. I really want to breed him to one of my BGJD females. Thats a very good question. I'm going to email my breeder and see what additional info he has. I'll let you know if I come up with something.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

The one in the last picture is just the most beautiful BGJD i've ever seen!
Congrats!


----------



## steve617 (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks Zombie Cichlid. Can't wait to breed him.


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I agree, great looking EBJD, and all males...


----------

